# Cordless Hacksaw



## JimN (Dec 28, 2009)

Living in a condo, means for me no big shop to work in. So equipment must be small and portable so it can be moved off my work table at times. I was always telling my wife I was getting my state of the art, power hacksaw out to cut something. You know the type, powered by human muscale. LOL

Well this was waiting for me on xmas day, nice unit, and cuts about anything I might want to cut. Limit of cut is 2.5 inches, but it burns through 2 inch steel pipe like butter...Its portable to, comes out of the little table if you need it to.

Going to miss that old hand hacksaw,,,not.


----------



## black85vette (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks like a nifty solution for limited space. Who makes it and where is it sold?


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 29, 2009)

That's neat!  Where do I get one?
My right arm's twice the size of the left.
(Have to buy special shirts!)

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

That is neat. Looks like it's one of the little portable bandsaws like H-F and a bunch of the Asian sellers on FeeBay sell but with a spiffy base.


----------



## JimN (Dec 29, 2009)

Its a Mastercraft item.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp;jsessionid=L6CJ1ksGsCMgG3nmbvJHMDc1mnyfPjhjJkGTCd1ssJvrNlrrfKrP!472809907?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443313881&bmUID=1262109332828

Very handy for us Sherline users, small and compact.


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

Bad link Jim.


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 29, 2009)

The link in blue is bad but if you copy the whole lot it opens ok.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp;jsessionid=L6CJ1ksGsCMgG3nmbvJHMDc1mnyfPjhjJkGTCd1ssJvrNlrrfKrP!472809907?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443313881&bmUID=1262109332828


----------



## JimN (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Noitioen, I didn't notice that the whole link was not together,,

JimN


----------



## d.bick (Dec 29, 2009)

Think of the fun we could have had if we had one of these when we were kids 
 Great tool 
 I dont like hacksaws 
 Dave Bick


----------

